# Where shorts show wear



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

It seems most shorts wear thin right above the chamois, invoking the infamous "your butt is showing" comment. Why aren't shorts extra thick there or material doubled?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

rockridge said:


> It seems most shorts wear thin right above the chamois,


Mine don't. Where did you get your statistics from?


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

General observation on road and in spin classes. Also several of mine.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with Pirx (second time in 2 months, watch for other signs of the apocolypse).

Mine seem to wear on the inner thigh. 

Or wear I skid along the pavement after a crash.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Those become my bibs of choice for working out on my trainer.

Most people could afford to lose a few pounds in that area, so the lycra tends to break down over time because of the over-stretching.
.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Lycra breaks down depending on different detergents used in the washing machine. Anything with fabric softener kills spandex as it loosens the fibers causing thin spots. Drying lycra too hot will cause thin spots as well.

Also depending on if you use chamois butter that can impact the life of the shorts.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bibs can also wear in the front, from the stretch of being pulled down to pee over the course of a couple of years.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

pittcanna said:


> Lycra breaks down depending on different detergents used in the washing machine. Anything with fabric softener kills spandex as it loosens the fibers causing thin spots. Drying lycra too hot will cause thin spots as well.



I believe we have determined that some folks around here don't wash theirs very much, so probably not the reason.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

majbuzz said:


> I believe we have determined that some folks around here don't wash theirs very much, so probably not the reason.


Or could be the reason entirely. Sweat destroys spandex.
LOL


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Bibs can also wear in the front, from the stretch of being pulled down to pee over the course of a couple of years.


Oh come now, that is not what is stretching the front.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

rockridge said:


> It seems most shorts wear thin right above the chamois, invoking the infamous "your butt is showing" comment. Why aren't shorts extra thick there or material doubled?


My Performance shorts quickly failed that way.

My Pearl Izumis stay opaque but pill on the legs next to the saddle and the leg bands stop gripping.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

rockridge said:


> It seems most shorts wear thin right above the chamois, invoking the infamous "your butt is showing" comment. Why aren't shorts extra thick there or material doubled?


Classic fart wear pattern.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine always lose grip (stretch) at thigh band prior to wearing thin.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Pirx said:


> Mine don't. Where did you get your statistics from?


Perhaps you're just unaware. Many people (like yours truly) are until some kind soul says out loud what has been obvious to all for months.


----------



## Marzo92 (Apr 15, 2010)

The hair on my butt more than makes up for any thin spots.


----------

